# Folding & Cores



## Disco5 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a Core 2 Duo, or 4 cores in reality, but how can I tell when folding if 3 or 4 CPU cores are on folding?
Any set ups to look at or is it single core folding??


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2016)

Actually you have a *Core™2 Quad *Processor Q9550, not a core 2 duo.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2016)

Task Manager


----------



## slozomby (Dec 1, 2016)

the folding process will tell you how many threads are attached.
example here is my machine with 7 threads ( it really doesn't like 7 btw). if you have a gpu it supports and are folding on it make sure to subtract 1 real core so the gpu task as a full core to use; in my case 6 threads would be the correct amount to use. .

in the advanced view it looks like





in the web view its


----------



## Disco5 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorted it out i Configure_Slots and now running on x3 CPU's, seems it defaults to one core/cpu.
The Core 2 Due is the laptop that is still working after 10years!!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2016)

Disco5 said:


> Sorted it out i Configure_Slots and now running on x3 CPU's, seems it defaults to one core/cpu.
> The Core 2 Due is the laptop that is still working after 10years!!



Lol! I thought you wanted to fold with your desktop PC?..
So you are folding now with your old laptop!


----------



## Disco5 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sadly, no, old Toshiba is currently in a few pieces as taking it apart for spares, seems In bits its worth more.
Local pc parts place offering just under £200 for the whole lot minus hdd? 
Might sell, might not.

New 6core pc is in the pipeline for the new year and then some serious folding can occur!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2016)

You really need to get a compatible GPU.  Even something like a GTX 750 Ti will get far more PPD than any CPU any average person can afford.


----------



## Disco5 (Dec 2, 2016)

Sadly, even though I used to build custom made top spec pc's 14 yrs ago, these days I just use the pc for emails & surfing.
At work its work and work related as the firewall blocks all apart from this site, even bbc news gets partially blocked.


----------

